# Sending money to someone in Mexico from USA



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know some stores have a call-in center to where you can send money to somewhere in Mexico, with your information. I was wondering is there a safe, useful way to do it online also? Make it more easy and convenient.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Paypal?


----------

